# Uncharted Film: Nolan North über den Schauspieler für Nathan Drake



## Icetii (23. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted Film: Nolan North über den Schauspieler für Nathan Drake* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Uncharted Film: Nolan North über den Schauspieler für Nathan Drake


----------



## cinteX (23. Juni 2016)

> Diese Szene wo er sagt "I'm Stanlord", das ist ein echter Drake-Moment."



Ehm... Starlord? Kleiner Typo hier


----------

